# diminuer la taille d'une fenêtre



## laurent delvaux (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
j'ai un mac os 9.2 (la boule verte). quand j'ouvre la fenêtre "lanceur", cette dernière est trop grande et j'aimerais la rapetisser. Le problème est que je ne vois pas le coin inférieur droit et que normalement je clique puis déplace la souris jusqu'à ce que j'obtienne la dimension que je vx de ma fenêtre. 
Quelqu'un saurait-il me dire comment on fait pour diminuer la taille d'une fenêtre quand on ne sait pas atteindre avec sa souris (puisqu'on ne le voit pas..  ...) le coin inférieur droit d'une fenêtre. 

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2008)

Tu cliques sur le bouton de redimensionnement du coin supérieur droit (pas celui avec les deux traits horizontaux, l'autre), ce qui devrait avoir pour effet de dimensionner ta fenêtre pile à la taille de l'écran, et rendre ainsi accessible le coin inférieur droit !


----------



## laurent delvaux (2 Septembre 2008)

c'est gentil Pascal77, si ce n'est que ce bouton n'existe pas sur la fenêtre lanceur...

Je n'ai que le bouton avec deux traits horizontaux (en haut à droite... et rien à côté) ainsi que celui du coin supérieur gauche (bouton "fermé la fenêtre"). 

Merci pour le coup de main mais je dois donc trouver autre chose


----------



## nickos (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Deux pistes hypothétiques:

La 1ere simple: en redéfinissant la résolution de l'écran plus petite, peut être que les icones seront plus petites, et ainsi toute la fenêtre du lanceur se trouvera dans l'écran.

La 2nde plus radicale: supprimer les préférences du lanceur... qui aura comme conséquence le  gros inconvénient de virer toute la configuration personnelle de ton lanceur...

Ces deux propositions se basent sur les souvenirs que j'ai de os 9 

Bon courage...

J'ai trouvé ces indications sur cette page internet...
"4 Supprimer certains fichiers du Dossier Préférences (aussi sous Mac OS X) :
La plupart des applications installées, sauvegardent leurs réglages dans un fichier (ou un dossier), à l&#8217;intérieur du Dossier Préférences.
En cas de mauvais fonctionnement d&#8217;une application, supprimer son fichier ou son dossier permettra de la relancer en repartant sur des bases saines.

- double-cliquer sur l&#8217;icône du disque dur,
- double-cliquer sur l&#8217;icône Dossier Système,
- double-cliquer sur l&#8217;icône Préférences,
- retirer manuellement le(s) fichier(s) ou dossier concernant l&#8217;application défectueuse.

PS : On peut se contenter de déplacer sur le Bureau le(s) fichier(s) ou dossier, afin de pouvoir le(s) replacer en cas d&#8217;absence de résultat."


----------



## claude72 (3 Septembre 2008)

nickos a dit:


> en redéfinissant la résolution de l'écran plus petite, peut être que les icones seront plus petites, et ainsi toute la fenêtre du lanceur se trouvera dans l'écran.


Il faut faire "pomme clic" sur la fenêtre du lanceur pour faire apparaître un menu contextuel qui permet de choisir des boutons plus petits.


----------

